
Read – Between the Lines. App for reading faster using peripheral vision - chronstruct
https://medium.com/chronstruct/introducing-read-6419825807af
======
2kylpo
"|Read| is an Android app that helps people increase their reading speed and
efficiency by using their peripheral vision. It does this by employing a speed
reading technique of drawing lines down the page one or two words from the
margin. Instead of the traditional way of reading left to right from the
furthest left letter to the furthest right letter, the reader keeps their
focus between the drawn lines, and should rely on their peripheral vision to
read outside of the lines. As they improve, they may move the lines further in
to continue training."

Happy to talk more about it here if you have questions/comments. Thanks!

